# 9 year old Mariska



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She's a black JG. From a hatchery. She's 9 this month. Today I noticed her to be sitting on her butt. Not like the legs folded under. She keeps losing her balance. I guess she's getting old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the sad things about those that stay with us the longest, us having to face their advanced age. You know I'm hoping this is just an off period and that she will rally.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

A chicken can live 20+ yrs so at 9 y o she is middle aged.Are you sure she isn't injured in some way?I had a 13yo rooster that had the same problem and I came to the conclusion that the other rooster broke his thigh bone and/or pelvis.He would sit on his butt and lost his balance.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks Robin.

CQ, Thanks. She walks fine . When she stops, she sways. If anyone starts bothering her, I'll remove _them_, LOL. The first chickens I had were a BO, 3 JG, and months later , 5 Polish. I still have 2 that will be 9 in February.

I have 2 from next door, 2 Jersey/bantam crosses that I'd like to rehome.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Have you checked her ears?Ear infections can cause dizziness.I have a rooster who had an ear infection which required professional help and he would sway when standing,which alerted me to the ear infection.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good idea. I have checked her over lightly, but I should do a thorough investigation. I think 9 is seriously old age. It's good to know that some of my very first chickens are still there.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I hope she rallies for you!


----------



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

Hope she's ok! My 7 year old banty hen acts younger than our 2 year old banty hen but I'm always careful to keep a close eye on her!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sem,9 is not old for a well cared for chicken-they can live 20 or more years.Try a broad spectrum antibiotic in case something's going on with her.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You think it would be okay to give her antibiotics?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sure you can give her a broad spectrum to cover a few bases.What have you got to lose but Mariska?I'm sure you want her around as long as possible.I don't think 9 is too old for a well cared for hen.


----------

